# Solved: Server 2003 vs 2008



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been working with Server 2008. I got a copy so that I could practice using the server OS at home. However, comparing 08 to 03, I prefer 03 if for no other reason than the fact that it makes file sharing easier (I'm not interested in starting an argument). Now, I would go back to using 03 without a second thought if it wasn't for the fact that the industry is probably going to phase out 03 for 08 at some point. As such, should I stick with my idea of practicing on the next-gen OS just so that I can get the edge or should I not worry about it and stick with the OS I like the most?


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

On a quick note: Yes, 2012 is out. However, even if I could get a hold of it, I don't have the hardware to run it.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm sure there are those that thought Deskview, OS/2 Warp, and Novell were comfortable enough to stick to. Of these OS', I've only seen one organization recently that is still using it....Novell. Everybody else has rolled off to newer OS platforms. Granted the upgrade cycle of each organization varies but not updating your skills with the most current technology is just setting yourself up for failure in the realm of IT. If I had stayed stagnant in my skills when I first touched a network which was the old Thinnet Ethernet (10Base2), I would be screwed in trying to find a job today.

While Server 2003 isn't real old where the consumer base is non-existent, it is now two generations old. That's probably the limit of most IT organizations before they start to look at upgrading. Not only due to future support issues but also more advanced features. There's more to Server 2008 than you've touched. There has been enhancements in its security, file system, distributed file system, built in MPIO drivers for attached SANs, etc, etc.

With respect to Server 2012, there is reason to wait on this one. I'm not a fan of the interface being modeled after Windows 8. And I'm not alone in this sentiment to include someone at M$ who I had a recent conversation with.


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya, I kinda figured as much. Maybe if I told you what my issue was with 2008, you could give me the answer as to why this didn't work for me. In 2003, I could create a share and share it with "Everyone" and you wouldn't need a password to see it. In 2008, I tried creating a share and sharing it with "Everyone" but you still needed a user name and password just to see any of the folder shares. I solved it only by enabling "Guest", assigning that to the share, and giving it an easy password. I've read stuff that "Everyone" doesn't function the same way in 08 as it did in 03. Maybe that's for security reasons. Either way, if "Everyone" doesn't work the same way, then why add it to 08?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Right click on the folder and select properties. Click on the Sharing tab. At the bottom of the window, you'll see an field labeled Password Protection. There is a hyperlink for the Network and Sharing Center. At the bottom of the new pop up window is an option labeled Password protected sharing. You'll see two radio button options to turn on or turn off. Turn off the option and you'll no longer be prompted for a username and password even on shares with Everyone access.


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for that. Ironically, I did that procedure every time I installed 08 (I haven't reinstalled it that often, very stable OS). I just forgot to do it this last time. I had a hardware problem with my motherboard that, because it messed up the OS, caused me to have to reinstall 08. I was so preoccupied trying to make sure the motherboard would stay working that I forgot to go through a number of routines I developed for myself. At least I'll have this post that I can reference now.


----------

